# Teiche in Österreich



## Karpfen-Matty (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo, liebe Boardies aus Österreich!

Bin aus Wien und hab Interesse daran, an einem schönen Teich zu fischen! Will mir keine Jahreskarte kaufen, da ich unter der Woche so gut wie keine Zeit habe! Kennt jemand einen solchen Teich, bzw. fischt jemand selbst nur bei Gelegenheit?

Matty


----------



## Pike1982 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

Auf welche fischarten solls denn gehen??und vor allem wie weit,würdest du fahren??

mfg pike


----------



## Karpfen-Matty (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

@pike1982

Karpfen, Hecht, Barbe wären wir am liebsten. Zander wäre auch mal wieder klasse.

Matty


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

hallo matty kauf dir doch ne halbjahres karte auf der donau greifenstein die kostet so 170 euro ca. da bist du besser drann, es gibt zwar ne menge teiche in der umgebung wien's aber diese sind sau teuer, nur mal ne info! 

mfg.


----------



## Karpfen-Matty (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

@MaHaTaWaNa

170 EUR sind echt nicht viel. Habe jedoch schon mal die Karte bei der Donau gehabt und war nicht so wirklich überzeugt davon! Wo fischt du? Donau, schon klar. Aber wo genau?

Matty


----------



## Pike1982 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

in der stmk wüsste ich schon etwas,aber dasist dir sicher zu weit oder?barben in teichen?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

@Matty ich fische an der donau bei greifenstein direkt an dem donaukraftwerk, habe die strömungsseite und die aufgestaute, in der strömung fängt man jegliche raubfische, in der stauzone alle donaufische, wie barben, karpfen, brachsen, wels, usw. halt alles was so herum schwimmt....


----------



## Karpfen-Matty (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*



			
				Pike1982 schrieb:
			
		

> in der stmk wüsste ich schon etwas,aber dasist dir sicher zu weit oder?barben in teichen?


Steiermark ist mir nicht zu weit! Von FR bis SO geht das schon! Weiß auch, dass Barben nicht unbedingt in einem Teich ihr Unwesen treiben   Habe nur gemeint, dass das meine Lieblingsfische sind!

@MaHaTaWaNa
Greifenstein? Ist Korneuburg oder? Weiß nicht. Wie gesagt die Donau war nicht so unbedingt meines #t  Hab mir aber gerade deinen Wels angesehen! Klasse Gerät! Gratuliere!

Matty


----------



## rob (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

servus Karpfen-Matty !!
willkommen im board!
ich fisch in den gewässeren vom spofi.at und in der donau altenwörth.da kostet die tageskarte 24 teuros.vom arbeiterfischereiverband gibt es etliche teiche um und in wien(wienerberger)aber die sind eher weniger zu empfehlen.bei der triesterstr nach w neudorf liegt der ozean.da ist auch ganz gut besetzt,aber die lage und aufnahme lässt zu wünschen übrig.dann die teiche von vösendorf,da fischt der baitrunner....naja möglichkeiten hast du genug.wenn du nur 10 mal im jahr gehst reichen tageskarten.da kannst du einige gewässer testen und nächstes jahr wenn es dich voll gepackt hat zuschlagen
lg auch aus wien
rob#h


----------



## sebastian (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

Ich empfehle den Hirschengartl Teich der liegt in Gablitz das ist bei Purkersdorf und das ist in der Nähe von Wien Auhof.
Wenn du einen Karpfen über 5kg fängst musst du ihn zurück setzen und kriegst eine GRATIS Tageskarte für nächstes Jahr.
Mein größerer Cousin hat sich eine Tageskarte mit meinem kleinen Cousin gekauft dann hat der Große einen 6kg Karpfen gefangen und die Karte war für nächstes Mal gesichtert.
Beim nächsten Mal hat mein kleiner Cousin (10) einen 10kg Karpfen gefangen 

Tageskarte kostet halt leider 30 Euro


oder Hochramalm da biegst wennst von Purkersdorf Richtung Gablitz fahrst links ab da is ein Wienerteich  das is eine 1/2 m tiefe dreckslacke und da sind karpfen drinnen und oben fahrn manchmal wiener mit booten ! zu empfehlen ist das du eine Futterschleuer für die Bootsfahrer mit nimmst 

naja tages karte kostet 5 Euro !


----------



## Pike1982 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*



			
				Karpfen-Matty schrieb:
			
		

> Steiermark ist mir nicht zu weit! Von FR bis SO geht das schon!
> 
> schau dir mal diesen link an!www.roecksee.at
> es ist jedes 1 u. 3 wochenende im monat nachtfischen!jedoch sind die karten doch etwas teuer!!aber die fische sind es wert!!du kannst dir auch die bestimmungen anschauen!abhackmatte,kescher mind 90cm bügellänge .....!!
> ...


----------



## Karpfen-Matty (2. August 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle den Hirschengartl Teich der liegt in Gablitz das ist bei Purkersdorf und das ist in der Nähe von Wien Auhof.
> Wenn du einen Karpfen über 5kg fängst musst du ihn zurück setzen und kriegst eine GRATIS Tageskarte für nächstes Jahr.
> Mein größerer Cousin hat sich eine Tageskarte mit meinem kleinen Cousin gekauft dann hat der Große einen 6kg Karpfen gefangen und die Karte war für nächstes Mal gesichtert.
> Beim nächsten Mal hat mein kleiner Cousin (10) einen 10kg Karpfen gefangen
> ...



Klingt nicht schlecht! Purkersdorf kenne ich und bin auch schon mal dort gewesen!

Lieben Dank an alle!!!


----------



## posengucker (19. August 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

Hallo Karpfen-Matty,

probier mal den Großharter Teich bei Bad Waltersdorf. Dort haben Sie ein ähnliche Regelung bezgl. Graitskarte.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Carp666 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Teiche in Österreich*

Hallo Pike da Wanderl reicht ja eh für dich!!!! 
HA!


----------

